# Nokia N82 (Black) :: Proud owner



## vilas_patil (May 15, 2008)

Hi Friends, Yesterday I got my N82 device from Vashi, Navi Mumbai at Rs 19500/-

Since very long time I was postponing  to purchase an all in one mobile.  You  won't believe, Since last 2 years every time there was a launch of new device I used to keenly analyze each new mobile. My expectations were high in respect to configuration/features, shape and style of my dream mobile.(Fortunately, in my case I used to have hands on almost all the mobiles 2 month prior to it's market launch, as we get a pre-launch piece of device from all manufacturers for development and testing of our mobile games, am working with a mobile gaming company.)

I found N82  quite closer to all my expectation... however I wanted to know views, reviews  ,  suggestions  and expertise analysis before I could actually purchase this piece of wonder. THANKS to all of you ,  your posts on this forum really helped me to decide what am looking for.

The only concern is  , I have to  switch  to  GSM  now, as  am  using  CDMA  Reliance  since  last  5  years. Hope Reliance will enter into GSM soon. till then I have to use tow mobiles. 

Regarding my N82..... everything seems to be perfect as of now ... keys are not that convenient..... hope will get used to it soon.


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 15, 2008)

Congrats for your N82!!

Why don't you post your review about it?


----------



## Lucky_star (May 15, 2008)

great! since when is the black color available? And Reliance has already got GSM service. But its not in Mumbai


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 15, 2008)

Many many congrats 2 u 4 ur new N82...Don't forget 2 post ur review....


----------



## debsuvra (May 15, 2008)

Great! Post some screenshots too.


----------



## vilas_patil (May 15, 2008)

Yes , sure.. It's too early to post a review for the same. Let me get some time on it... so i can post proper & accurate review


----------



## New (May 15, 2008)

Congrats dide..Waiting for a good review


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> great! since when is the black color available?



just refer 2 my thread 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87075


@vilas_patil : dats gr8 .... me 2 will have this beauty in a couple of months.....

anyways.....how u find its looks as compared 2 titanium one

post some pics u clicked with this fone....(5MP wow)


----------



## mAYHEM (May 15, 2008)

Whats the firmware version of ur n82.


----------



## vilas_patil (May 15, 2008)

@KaranTh85 :: This weekend I'll be shooting lot of pictures through this mobile... by Monday I think I can post it on this forum...
Regarding color :: Black is my all time favorite , so I didn't think of titanium

@mAYHEM firmware version  :: V20.0.062


----------



## krazzy (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Cool G5 (May 15, 2008)

Congrats.
Waiting for review & pics..


----------



## Pathik (May 15, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2008)

@vilas_patil : do u find any problem or issues while using this fone....if yes
 do post it....

well kalpik told its body is susceptible 2 scratches...is it true..as compared with 
titanium one


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 15, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## girish.g (May 15, 2008)

luck you. please post the pics of the phone and taken by the phone


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 15, 2008)

V will wait 2 have a review 4m u along with pics taken with the phone....


----------



## yogi7272 (May 15, 2008)

nice to know a fellow member from my area...(vashi) ..  silver one is prone to scratches .. haven't seen black one yet ..will have to check it out ..


----------



## swordfish (May 16, 2008)

congrats man... bought from sector 17?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 16, 2008)

Where in Vashi ..? Chroma ..?

And btw .. Congrates on your purchase ... After some time you'll feel like me when I bought my N73ME for 16.8K .. Now its available close to what 12K ? .. But the phone is what its worth .. So I hope you'll also get all worth of your money ..


----------



## vilas_patil (May 16, 2008)

Hi Friends, Thanks a lot for all your wishes... 

Even I have read a lot about the Nokia's N82 issue of screen getting scratches .. Since tow days even I have observed that the screen is sensible and easily attracts dust, gets shadow effects on screen [or we can say thumb impression],  but not SCRATCHES....


Anyway, I have purchased a plastic cover (specifically made for N82). Surprisingly I did not find the mobile cover in any of mobile shop/gallery in this Location, however i got it from  roadside...   It looks little hefty with the cover but it looks good too.

Many of the forum members wanted to know the mobile shop address, from where I purchased this mobile..Here is the address.....

Shop name : EXCELLENT
Rain shopping center, (Opp : McDonald's)
Ashiana Bldg,
Sector 17, Vashi, Navi mumbai.  

I have posted 3 pictures that I have took with this mobile... pls have a look at it.

EDIT : Few more added

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=830253#post830253


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 16, 2008)

The photos have come out be very good and bright except the third one (Big Bazaar one) which seems 2 b a little dull on the right hand side....


----------



## desiibond (May 16, 2008)

I see lot of graining in those pics.


----------



## yogi7272 (May 16, 2008)

^^^^ 
@desibond - the pict i have taken of cm690 is with n82 ,, look above .. it does not have graining ..


----------



## kalpik (May 16, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> well kalpik told its body is susceptible 2 scratches...is it true..as compared with
> titanium one


I said fingerprints, not scratches!  Black is more susceptible to fingerprints than Titanium


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

which SE model is competing with N82?


----------



## girish.g (May 16, 2008)

k850i is competing with n82


----------



## heartripple (May 16, 2008)

i got it today and will post my pictures  here soon pls stay tuned


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 16, 2008)

@ketanpatel - congrats man on ur new mobile...How much did u get it 4????


----------



## heartripple (May 17, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> @ketanpatel - congrats man on ur new mobile...How much did u get it 4????


 

i got it for 19750/- here at navsari  and yes it's *BLACK VERSION *


it's  camera is superb yesterday night when i was working on my pc suddenly i remembered the camera of mobile i picked up the phone and took a shot of my UPS in very dark  and i was completly surprised because of the quality of the photo . photo was looks like it was taken in enough light.


i really impressed with this phone.but still many more to learn about this phone because i am new to multimedia phone.

please correct me  where ever i am wrong.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 17, 2008)

@ketan-Hey do post some pics taken with the N82...


----------



## heartripple (May 17, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> @ketan-Hey do post some pics taken with the N82...


 


i will post some pictures tonight taken by this phone and will say lot more about these phone 


ok?


----------



## vilas_patil (May 17, 2008)

@ketanpatel : congrats  Even am quite happy about the Camera quality of N82. You will be more surprised  to see the video recording.. it's awesome man


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 17, 2008)

ketanpatel said:


> i will post some pictures tonight taken by this phone and will say lot more about these phone
> 
> 
> ok?





vilas_patil said:


> @ketanpatel : congrats  Even am quite happy about the Camera quality of N82. You will be more surprised  to see the video recording.. it's awesome man



Both of u look pretty satisfied with the cam results...But what about the other features and how do you rate them on a scale of 1 to 10 as compared 2 other phones????

DO let us know....


----------



## heartripple (May 17, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Both of u look pretty satisfied with the cam results...But what about the other features and how do you rate them on a scale of 1 to 10 as compared 2 other phones????
> 
> DO let us know....


 

music quality of this phone is good but u can't asume that it's really good like APPLE ipod.

in loud speaker mode it's not too much behind n 73 me.and its not loud as n73 but lust little behind it.when u r using ear phone it's as loud and qualityfil as n73 me and yes the earphones of n 82 is very comfortable for me . i have used n73 me but it's earphone is not comfortable for me.

so i will give *7.5 marks* for *music.*

auto rotate feature of these phone is veru good but when u are watching video it's not good because by default it plays landscap wise when you hold us phone straight.i think it must show video in potrait when u r holding ur phone straight.

but u are holding ur phone like landscape it plays video in potrait mode.

not good feature.but u can disable this feature.

i will give *5.0 marks* for *auto rotate*.



vilas_patil said:


> @ketanpatel : congrats  Even am quite happy about the Camera quality of N82. You will be more surprised to see the video recording.. it's awesome man


 
ok i will try it and will post my experieance



uppalpankaj said:


> @ketan-Hey do post some pics taken with the N82...


 

ya i wnat to upload photos but i cant do that here i can upload max. 97.7 kb amd my pictures are aruond 900 kb


----------



## yogi7272 (May 18, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Both of u look pretty satisfied with the cam results...But what about the other features and how do you rate them on a scale of 1 to 10 as compared 2 other phones????
> 
> DO let us know....




i am using n82 since dec ..  u wont need user feedback on this one ..trust me ..one hell of a awesome phone ..dont need to think much abt it ..other than its looks and the keypad ..if ur cool with both these things ..then go, and get n82 ..

and yeah.. video recording is simply awesome on n82 ..


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 18, 2008)

Congrat you both.
 BTW, what you guys thinks about phone speed?


----------



## yogi7272 (May 18, 2008)

^^^ aree...everything is superb about this phone ..barring looks and keypad as i mentioned above .. speed is excellent if not the best for a symbian phone .. after boot about 90 mb usable ram is at ur disposal.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 18, 2008)

Are the keys very hard and cannot be pressed easily??? As far as looks is concerned, I think that N82 has improved upon this factor with the black edition. The black one looks quite good I believe.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Are the keys very hard and cannot be pressed easily??? As far as looks is concerned, I think that N82 has improved upon this factor with the black edition. *The black one looks quite good I believe.*



eveybody knows dat black is awesome 

@ketan : does it has RDS (i dont know wat actually RDS is ....really )


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 19, 2008)

AFAIK no RDS, black or titanium depends on your personal preference, other than that, N-82 seems to have it all, except a touch screen of course


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 19, 2008)

Can anyone tell abt the keypad of N82?? Is it difficult getting used 2 it??


----------



## nikhilpai (May 19, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Can anyone tell abt the keypad of N82?? Is it difficult getting used 2 it??




Can anyone convince me to buy a Nokia N82? The only reason I am not buying it is its keypad 

I can't spend 20k on a mobile which has such aweful keypad.

I guess I better wait for the Nokia N78 which should be cheaper.....but there again I don't know how comfortable the keypad is going to be. Atleast in pictures the keypad looks very bad.

Why does Nokia make these keypads? Don't they realise that they would be losing out on so many customers just bcos of the keypad?


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 19, 2008)

@nikeel...I guess the keypad of N78 is gonna be the same as N82's...

Actually I just wanted 2 know that how stiff r the keys..Is the keypad soft or not?? I have small hands so won't b a problem 4 me otherwise...


----------



## yogi7272 (May 19, 2008)

i find the keypad to be pretty ok to use .. not such a big problem at all .. the only actual problem is the wrong placement of multimedia key ..  if u were to blow 20k on a phone then it has to be n82 at the moment.. actually it is 18k something now .. i got it for 24k last december ..

and yeah, nokia did a very bad job in design and keypad of such a gem of a phone.. i think they did not want to disturb the sale of n95..


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2008)

nikeel said:


> Can anyone convince me to buy a Nokia N82? *The only reason I am not buying it is its keypad*



Buy it.....I m sure u will be happy....see even i m saving money 2 buy this fone...coz
its my current choice 2 buy such a nice fone....



nikeel said:


> I can't spend 20k on a mobile which has *such aweful keypad*.



aweful!!! no man its not....just see some reviews on this fone...(google it) & i m 
sure u wont see any user complaining abt its keypad...except some other low level
issues..



nikeel said:


> I guess I better wait for the Nokia N78 which should be cheaper.....but there again I don't know how comfortable the keypad is going to be. Atleast in pictures the keypad looks very bad.



or wait 4 some more yrs...they will soon launch a allrounder fone far better than N95
bcoz  sabar ka fal mitha hota hain....



nikeel said:


> Why does Nokia make these keypads? Don't they realise that they would be losing out on so many customers just bcos of the keypad?



Just think..how come nokia will make a fone with so small keypad....they wud surely
test their products bfore lauching them wudn't they ?


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 20, 2008)

I think Nokia has reduced the keypad size on N82 coz' they can increase the display size to along with the candy bar form factor...They did not have any other choice...If keypad would have been big, then the display size wud have been smaller...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> I think Nokia has reduced the keypad size on N82 coz' they can increase the display size to along with the candy bar form factor...They did not have any other choice...If keypad would have been big, then the display size wud have been smaller...



correct....or they wud have made it a clamshell or slidebar fone...


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 20, 2008)

Yes, the phone would have been clamshell or slider then...Come on, u can't put a big display and a big keypad on a candy bar phone....U have 2 compromise on either of the two...

They made a wise move by increasing the display size coz' thatz more important than the keypad I believe to most of the users...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Yes, the phone would have been clamshell or slider the...Come on, u can't put a big display and a big keypad on a candy bar phone....U have 2 compromise on either of the two...
> 
> They made a wise move by increasing the display size coz' thatz more important than the keypad I believe to most of the users...



then wat r u waiting 4 go 7 just buy...it if liked this fone...

Btw its keypad r not stiff or hard


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 20, 2008)

I m waiting 4 its price 2 come down 2 arnd 16-17k which I think it will in the next 3-4 months...

As soon as the price comes down, I am gonna buy it...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> I m waiting 4 its price 2 come down 2 arnd 16-17k which I think it will in the next 3-4 months...
> 
> As soon as the price comes down, I am gonna buy it...




me too...


----------



## heartripple (May 20, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> @nikeel...I guess the keypad of N78 is gonna be the same as N82's...
> 
> Actually I just wanted 2 know that how stiff r the keys..Is the keypad soft or not?? I have small hands so won't b a problem 4 me otherwise...


 


it's keypad is good no problem for me and yes it is soft enough it will not give any pain to your thumb



*img292.imageshack.us/img292/9576/16052008001vu8.jpg


check out that link

that photo was taken wiyhout any light available.


----------



## yogi7272 (May 20, 2008)

right now its 18k something i guess .. it will easily come down to 16-17k in 2 months time .. and xenon flash of n82 simply rocks ..

still i think there are few things that would have made it truly all round phone 

1. optical zoom 
2. navi wheel as in coming n78 
3. dvbh 
4. a bit louder speakers
5. hardware fm stereo transmitter as in n78


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> still i think there are few things that would have made it truly all round phone
> 
> 1. *optical zoom*
> 2. navi wheel as in coming n78
> ...



which cellfone has optical zoom do u know any??? 

whats dvbh?


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 20, 2008)

Yes the N82 really rocks.. 

btw when will the N78 be launched??? How much will it cost???


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Yes the N82 really rocks..
> 
> btw when will the N78 be launched??? How much will it cost???



N78 is just an enhancement of N73......

same camera...3.2MP  but increased sound effect & navi wheel...

Wi-fi will bw there i guess...still cant beat N82 camera quality...


----------



## kalpik (May 20, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> which cellfone has optical zoom do u know any???
> 
> whats dvbh?


N93i has optical zoom and here's info about DVB-H.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2008)

kalpik said:


> N93i has optical zoom and here's info about DVB-H.



so N77,N92,N96 has dvbh....


----------



## nikhilpai (May 20, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> N78 is just an enhancement of N73......
> 
> same camera...3.2MP  but increased sound effect & navi wheel...
> 
> Wi-fi will bw there i guess...still cant beat N82 camera quality...



N78 is going to be available in the next couple of weeks......last week of May or first week of June. Its officially slated for release in UK on 22 May, so should be available after a couple of weeks here.

N78 is N73 plus Wifi and GPS.
It also has Symbian 9.2 Feature Pack 2 (its the first phone to have this which has enhancements like full screen caller without third party software)
It also has a FM transmitter which can transmit FM to your car's audio. And if my interpretation is right, u can listen to FM without connecting the headphones !!

If the phone is priced around 15k should be a good buy.... just the keypad is aweful


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 20, 2008)

Whatz the display size of N78??


----------



## nikhilpai (May 20, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Whatz the display size of N78??



2.4 inch....same as N82 & N73


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 20, 2008)

Let us see how the camera of N78 performs...Once it is launched then we will have some reviews which can tell us 2 go 4 this phone or not...

What is the difference between the N82 and N78 apart from the camera??


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Let us see how the camera of N78 performs...



wont be better than N82 but wud be better then N73 



uppalpankaj said:


> What is the difference between the N82 and N78 apart from the camera??



So many differences r there...just chec it u r self...

N78 details:
*www.nokia.co.in/A4891114

N82 details:
*www.nokia.co.in/A4765449


----------



## nikhilpai (May 20, 2008)

I will make your life easier:

*thenokiablog.com/2008/05/16/comparison-who-wins-in-the-nokia-n78-vs-nokia-n82-battle/


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 20, 2008)

The N82 is definitely superior to the N78 except the OS dept in which N78 is one step ahead and it has a superior battery than the N82...


----------



## heartripple (May 21, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> which cellfone has optical zoom do u know any???
> 
> whats dvbh?


 

i think it's n 93i 

i don't know about dvbh


*img301.imageshack.us/img301/8066/20052008130av3.jpg


see the tv out cable provided with the mobile


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> The N82 is definitely superior to the N78 except the OS dept in which N78 is one step ahead and it has a superior battery than the N82...



also N78 has 

70MB internal memory
DVD (huge)
C++ & JAVA SDK (dont know y)

N82
100MB internal memory
CD
n/a


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2008)

btw guys..n78 is 3.2 and n82 is 5 mp..


----------



## nikhilpai (May 21, 2008)

It is not a question of which phone is better out of the two. N82 is obviously the better phone all things considered. Its only a question of what price the N78 will sell at. If it is about 5k less than N82, then it is worth considering it. If its just about 2k cheaper, then it is obviously not going to sell very well.

If the N78 keypad turns out to be better than N82 & its cheaper by 5k, I am willing to go for it.


----------



## yogi7272 (May 21, 2008)

optical zoom .. n93 , n93i and samsung g800 , samsung g810 .. these are the phones i know ..could be others as well ..


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 21, 2008)

Let us c what will be the price of N78 on being launched...A whole lot depends upon by how much the price of N78 will be lesser than N82..


----------



## yogi7272 (May 21, 2008)

specs of cam module on n78 is less than that of n73 .. and it only has dual led flash ..no xenon .. though it has lots of goodies that n73 was missing ..like  gps , 3.5mm jack , wifi, vga@15 fps video recording , more ram , faster processor ..


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 21, 2008)

It is better than N73 but definitely not better than N82...


----------



## heartripple (May 22, 2008)

n-82 is simply superb phone it's very fast to process anythig and yes camera no mobile can beat it in that


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2008)

So total how many users have N82 black now

1.ketan patel
2.vilas_patil

N82 silver users r

1.Yogi7272
2.kalpik

& any other users  pls include ur name in the list..


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif wats up being sarcastic


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> optical zoom .. n93 , n93i and samsung g800 , samsung g810 .. these are the phones i know ..could be others as well ..



so whose picture quality is best N82  or above fones  with  optical  zoom


----------



## Head Banger (May 23, 2008)

^N82 beats all.

@Karan:N82 user here.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 23, 2008)

N82 is the best...

Many more N82 users will be added in the list in the coming months...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2008)

Head Banger said:


> ^N82 beats all.
> 
> @Karan:N82 user here.



OK....but which one Black or SIlver...


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 23, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> OK....but which one Black or SIlver...



Go 4 the black one if u haven't got it yet....It looks awesome.I saw it and I got fida...


----------



## yogi7272 (May 23, 2008)

actually , its specks are the reason i got fida .. looks are secondary to me .. and as the price will come down, there will be more n82 users here ..

picture quality of n82 is best ..according to various online reviews ..

and now few drawbacks 
1. shutter sound cant be switched off 
2. that stupid red light while video recording ...and its not there for focus ..just indicating that video recording is on .. its acts as assist for  auto focus in photo mode ..

mind u .. these are very minor drawbacks.. u can put a tape on flash while video recording if u dont want others to know it ..


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 23, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> and now few drawbacks
> 1. shutter sound cant be switched off
> 2. that stupid red light while video recording ...and its not there for focus ..just indicating that video recording is on .. its acts as assist for  auto focus in photo mode ..
> 
> mind u .. these are very minor drawbacks.. u can put a tape on flash while video recording if u dont want others to know it ..



All these issue that u have mentioned r really minor ones....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2008)

@Head Banger : which N82 u have silver or Black 

@uppalpankaj: so when u gonna buy it?


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 23, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> @Head Banger : which N82 u have silver or Black
> 
> @uppalpankaj: so when u gonna buy it?



Once the price slashes a little bit and comes down 2 16-17k, then I will buy it...I think it is priced currently at arnd 19k...The price shud touch down to this level by the next couple of months may be..


----------



## Third Eye (May 23, 2008)

Silver N82 here.


----------



## yogi7272 (May 23, 2008)

one major one issue is speakers are not as loud as n73..


----------



## Third Eye (May 23, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> one major one issue is speakers are not as loud as n73..



Yeah,but sound quality is better in N82.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2008)

Ya updated the list...

*N82 Black users:*
1.ketan patel
2.vilas_patil

*N82 silver users r:*

1.Yogi7272
2.kalpik
3.Third Eye
4.Head banger


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 23, 2008)

@karantha85 Can't v have a poll like the following instead of updating the list with N82 users??

Which mobile do you own???

K850i
N82
Lg Viewty


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 24, 2008)

Why don't you all put down some drawbacks of N82 ? (Both major and minor, if any) !!!


----------



## yogi7272 (May 24, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Yeah,but sound quality is better in N82.



yup .. but a bit louder speakers would have been great ..


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 24, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> Why don't you all put down some drawbacks of N82 ? (Both major and minor, if any) !!!



@gourav - The drawbacks of N82 have been mentioned by yogi in this thread..U can have a look...


----------



## heartripple (May 24, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> OK....but which one Black or SIlver...


 

black one is coooollllll phone but u have to take care about it's body because ur finger prints on phone looks reaaly bad


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 24, 2008)

@ketanpatel....U definitely shud b proud of ur N82 black...This phone really deserves 2 b proud of...

I haven't got the mobile yet...But just wanted 2 ask...Is it possible 4 me 2 connect 2 my BSNL broadband 4m this mobile to surf the net..I have a Wifi BSNL modem....


----------



## heartripple (May 24, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> @ketanpatel....U definitely shud b proud of ur N82 black...This phone really deserves 2 b proud of...
> 
> I haven't got the mobile yet...But just wanted 2 ask...Is it possible 4 me 2 connect 2 my BSNL broadband 4m this mobile to surf the net..I have a Wifi BSNL modem....


 

i dont know because i havent tried it yet 

but stiil i think that n 82 ha wifi and u have wifi modem then it is possible


----------



## Edburg (May 24, 2008)

the n82 has really set the standard for mobiles in range of 18-20k

but things are really getting hot in the 15k segment with n78...

i guess the n81 will face a further price drop drastically with n78 around the corner and also the yet to launch 6120(or is it 6210) with 5 MP with xenon will close to 15k i think..


----------



## girish.g (May 24, 2008)

@edburg its 6210 and i dont think it has a xenon flash it has led flash


----------



## yogi7272 (May 25, 2008)

its nokia 6220 classic with 5mp cam & xenon flash ..

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_6220_classic-2256.php


----------



## Edburg (May 25, 2008)

^^it doesnt have wifi and 3.5 mm port..and its a non-n series...so it shud cost considerably less than n82...and with n78 and n81 at those price ranges,its likely that nokia will drop prices further for some of these so that they dont eat into each others market share..


----------



## heartripple (May 25, 2008)

n-82 got another very good feature.it has slide show for photographs with background music.

that music is same wich is in it's add.


very good timepaas feature


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> @karantha85 Can't v have a poll like the following instead of updating the list with N82 users??
> 
> Which mobile do you own???
> 
> ...



Ok..done


----------

